# Alias Name



## user45 (May 25, 2009)

Hello,

We have a web application running under tomcat 5

The URL to launch the application:

http://server.domain.com:8090/Applic

(Applic - is the virtual directory under webapps)

we defined a new dns name in the organization that redirect to the same url above:

http://docs.domain.com:8090/Applic

My question is: 
where and what i need to define in server.xml (i assume it's there) in order to open the browser and just click "docs" and it's automatically will redirect to "http://server.domain.com:8090/Applic"?


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

If a DNS name points directly to the directory as a DNS Redirect then you do not need to make any changes on the server at all.


----------

